# Surf Cup bracketing



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Supposed to get bracket schedule this weekend.  Of course, sometimes that will change before the games. I really hope we play out of state teams that we have not played on a regular basis although this year any game will be a good fun game due to the season loss. I personally like 2 really equal teams on the pitch where the score is tight and one mistake might cost you the match. I anticipate game condition will be questionable for California teams. I wonder if there will be any adjustments to the standard substitution rules for the tournament? I'm excited to get 4 games filmed at no cost.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Supposed to get bracket schedule this weekend.  Of course, sometimes that will change before the games. I really hope we play out of state teams that we have not played on a regular basis although this year any game will be a good fun game due to the season loss. I personally like 2 really equal teams on the pitch where the score is tight and one mistake might cost you the match. I anticipate game condition will be questionable for California teams. I wonder if there will be any adjustments to the standard substitution rules for the tournament? I'm excited to get 4 games filmed at no cost.


do you know what fields they are playing for girls older?  is it a stay and play?


----------



## Spfister (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Supposed to get bracket schedule this weekend.  Of course, sometimes that will change before the games. I really hope we play out of state teams that we have not played on a regular basis although this year any game will be a good fun game due to the season loss. I personally like 2 really equal teams on the pitch where the score is tight and one mistake might cost you the match. I anticipate game condition will be questionable for California teams. I wonder if there will be any adjustments to the standard substitution rules for the tournament? I'm excited to get 4 games filmed at no cost.


Is game film free?  I know they were filming the games and giving access to coaches but I think if teams want them they have to pay.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 18, 2020)

NextPro gives you a $300 discount to bring it down to $599 for Team Footage. Looks like Olders can get a bargain $249 individual package.  





__





						NextPro
					






					nextpro.com
				








__





						NextPro
					






					nextpro.com


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Is game film free?  I know they were filming the games and giving access to coaches but I think if teams want them they have to pay.


Hmmm,  I thought they said they were providing free game footage for olders which you could then use to give links to coaches?  Our team manager indicated the games would be filmed and useable links provided.  She didn't say anything about any cost.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> do you know what fields they are playing for girls older?  is it a stay and play?


Yes stay and play. I believe they are using that Scottsdale complex which are beautiful fields.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Hmmm,  I thought they said they were providing free game footage for olders which you could then use to give links to coaches?  Our team manager indicated the games would be filmed and useable links provided.  She didn't say anything about any cost.


Not free for teams.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Not free for teams.


Perhaps this is something the club is doing for their teams then because I just checked and our coach said all games videotaped at no cost per player. I thought I read on the tournament website that Surf was offering free game footage for olders due to D1 coach restrictions from the tournament?


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Perhaps this is something the club is doing for their teams then because I just checked and our coach said all games videotaped at no cost per player. I thought I read on the tournament website that Surf was offering free game footage for olders due to D1 coach restrictions from the tournament?


Clubs can pay for different packages while registered coaches & others get complimentary access to the video

If team or player what access or highlights later for example there are fees involved depending on what package selected. Everything is recorded by Nextpro but pay as you go later.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Clubs can pay for different packages while registered coaches & others get complimentary access to the video
> 
> If team or player what access or highlights later for example there are fees involved depending on what package selected. Everything is recorded by Nextpro but pay as you go later.


Gotcha, perhaps our club is paying for the players to have access to the videos to send links out to coaches. Have you used the next pro service before?


----------



## Spfister (Dec 18, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Gotcha, perhaps our club is paying for the players to have access to the videos to send links out to coaches. Have you used the next pro service before?


I’ve used nextpro and The quality is very good


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 19, 2020)

Spfister said:


> I’ve used nextpro and The quality is very good



Cool, thanks,  we did that route 66 tournament over Thanksgiving weekend and the club provided each player with 4 video links from the games which were 4k tower pole filmed and we did not have to pay anything.  I thought they were going to provide the same courtesy service at Surf also. Was not aware of the extra charges just to get the video link access. I may see about doing that individual highlight video also....thanks


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Cool, thanks,  we did that route 66 tournament over Thanksgiving weekend and the club provided each player with 4 video links from the games which were 4k tower pole filmed and we did not have to pay anything.  I thought they were going to provide the same courtesy service at Surf also. Was not aware of the extra charges just to get the video link access. I may see about doing that individual highlight video also....thanks


I have 6 videos from three games from ECNL showcase.  Each from each side.  I have a dear friend who is helping slice together some cool shots.  One video from one side and the other video from the other side.  I'll PM you if that is ok?  I dont want you to feel I'm stalking you


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 19, 2020)

crush said:


> I have 6 videos from three games from ECNL showcase.  Each from each side.  I have a dear friend who is helping slice together some cool shots.  One video from one side and the other video from the other side.  I'll PM you if that is ok?  I dont want you to feel I'm stalking you


Sure I'll take any info


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 19, 2020)

Can anyone by any chance tell me which BU10 teams are playing ? Trying to have my son guest play .. he’s on the guest player sheet already.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes stay and play. I believe they are using that Scottsdale complex which are beautiful fields.


It will be interesting to see where they eventually wind up. Originally most older girls were scheduled for Reach.  Looks like Surf has secured all of their additional fields from the city of mesa.  Red mountain, Desert Sky (new  fields), Quail Run, there is one more, just can't remember the name (newish fields, nice facility).  I don't know if the city of Mesa maintains these fields year round.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It will be interesting to see where they eventually wind up. Originally most older girls were scheduled for Reach.  Looks like Surf has secured all of their additional fields from the city of mesa.  Red mountain, Desert Sky (new  fields), Quail Run, there is one more, just can't remember the name (newish fields, nice facility).  I don't know if the city of Mesa maintains these fields year round.


Desert Sky is really nice.  I think it's over by the Cubs spring training fields.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It will be interesting to see where they eventually wind up. Originally most older girls were scheduled for Reach.  Looks like Surf has secured all of their additional fields from the city of mesa.  Red mountain, Desert Sky (new  fields), Quail Run, there is one more, just can't remember the name (newish fields, nice facility).  I don't know if the city of Mesa maintains these fields year round.


When I was there for kids clinic while driving around Scottsdale,  mesa and other places, I saw beautiful fields in multiple areas. All nicely maintained grass fields.  Really thought it put California city fields to shame. The city I live in has no quality maintained complex or nice grass fields. Just average maintained parks and rec areas. There are some nice soccer complexes around southern California though too but seems like a lot of cities dont put much concern into youth soccer areas.


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> When I was there for kids clinic while driving around Scottsdale,  mesa and other places, I saw beautiful fields in multiple areas. All nicely maintained grass fields.  Really thought it put California city fields to shame. The city I live in has no quality maintained complex or nice grass fields. Just average maintained parks and rec areas. There are some nice soccer complexes around southern California though too but seems like a lot of cities dont put much concern into youth soccer areas.


I watched a USL game out in IE.  Fields sucked.  Holes everywhere.  City park too.  I have to say so far Texas and AZ had the best community fields and it's free to park.  Now if we can get the young kids to be able to play for free, we can become the best of the best.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> When I was there for kids clinic while driving around Scottsdale,  mesa and other places, I saw beautiful fields in multiple areas. All nicely maintained grass fields.  Really thought it put California city fields to shame. The city I live in has no quality maintained complex or nice grass fields. Just average maintained parks and rec areas. There are some nice soccer complexes around southern California though too but seems like a lot of cities dont put much concern into youth soccer areas.


There are plenty of great fields around.  Most city fields are not maintained.  This time of the year  what you'll get is dead grass and dust.  Reach, SSC, Santos and Paloma are maintained.  I'm not a Mesa native, but I would guess that those fields haven't been maintained from end of league play.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There are plenty of great fields around.  Most city fields are not maintained.  This time of the year  what you'll get is dead grass and dust.  Reach, SSC, Santos and Paloma are maintained.  I'm not a Mesa native, but I would guess that those fields haven't been maintained from end of league play.


We practiced on those Scottsdale fields which were excellent and the clinic was at a high school in mesa with 2 prefect grass fields also.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> We practiced on those Scottsdale fields which were excellent and the clinic was at a high school in mesa with 2 prefect grass fields also.


SSC maintains fields year round, which is a good thing.  Let's see how the scheduling shakes out.  I've never seen a tournament in AZ use a high school field but these are unusual times.  I'm thinking the city fields in Mesa are where Surf will land.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 21, 2020)

These are some of the fields I hear Surf is looking at out in the East Valley.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> These are some of the fields I hear Surf is looking at out in the East Valley.
> 
> View attachment 9759
> 
> ...


Ha - I just about fell out of my chair. You must have  just snapped these pics - very accurate.  Spray with water at half time to keep the dust down.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> These are some of the fields I hear Surf is looking at out in the East Valley.
> 
> View attachment 9759
> 
> ...


What's the problem?  Didn't Pele train with a grapefruit on crushed rock?


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There are plenty of great fields around.  Most city fields are not maintained.  This time of the year  what you'll get is *dead grass and dust*.  Reach, SSC, Santos and Paloma are maintained.  I'm not a Mesa native, but I would guess that those fields haven't been maintained from end of league play.


Come on Happy, your making it sound horrible for everyone.  Desert Sky is real nice.  All of us from Socal already played on crap like no other.  Wind like 50 mph and trailers flipped over on the 14 frwy in Lancaster, Apple Valley and Barstow.  Galloway Downs is where the gun guy scared half of us to death.  We can handle a little dust and dead grass.  We play anywhere Happy


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> What's the problem?  Didn't Pele train with a grapefruit on crushed rock?


Holy moly, that is a GK paradise bro.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Come on Happy, your making it sound horrible for everyone.  Desert Sky is real nice.  All of us from Socal already played on crap like no other.  Wind like 50 mph and trailers flipped over on the 14 frwy in Lancaster, Apple Valley and Barstow.  Galloway Downs is where the gun guy scared half of us to death.  We can handle a little dust and dead grass.  We play anywhere Happy


Desert Sky was really nice in AUG/SEP/OCT.  It will be nice again in late March/April, just in time for league play.  That's how the grass rolls in city parks.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 22, 2020)

2020 Surf Cup Phoenix (Youngers) December 27 - 29, 2020
					






					2020surfcupyoungers.surfcupsports.com


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 27, 2020)

We got our schedule today. Play a texas team and one from Utah. Also play AC Brea 03 PDA team. Should be a fun 3 games. 2 are at the Eagles Community center in Mesa and 3rd game at Red Mountain.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> What's the problem?  Didn't Pele train with a grapefruit on crushed rock?


It was a grapefruit.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 27, 2020)

Looks like very few Norcal teams are going,  Blues FC and Clovis Crossfire seem to be charging ahead on the girls side.  Briceno (Sonoma County), Manteca, and Diablo Valley seem to be doing the same on the boys side.  The families must feel it's worth a 14 day quarantine.  At this point they seem to have made their decision and only a mandatory quarantine by Arizona will stop them.  

You have the admire the Hawaii teams who are making the trek and have to deal with getting tested before they get on the plane to fly home.  At least they have a way to meet Hawaii's requirements by getting tested and having results before arriving home.  Good luck to them.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Dec 28, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Looks like very few Norcal teams are going,  Blues FC and Clovis Crossfire seem to be charging ahead on the girls side.  Briceno (Sonoma County), Manteca, and Diablo Valley seem to be doing the same on the boys side.  The families must feel it's worth a 14 day quarantine.  At this point they seem to have made their decision and only a mandatory quarantine by Arizona will stop them.
> 
> You have the admire the Hawaii teams who are making the trek and have to deal with getting tested before they get on the plane to fly home.  At least they have a way to meet Hawaii's requirements by getting tested and having results before arriving home.  Good luck to them.


----------



## crush (Dec 28, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Looks like very few Norcal teams are going,  Blues FC and Clovis Crossfire seem to be charging ahead on the girls side.  Briceno (Sonoma County), Manteca, and Diablo Valley seem to be doing the same on the boys side.  The families must feel it's worth a 14 day quarantine.  At this point they seem to have made their decision and only a mandatory quarantine by Arizona will stop them.
> 
> You have the admire the Hawaii teams who are making the trek and have to deal with getting tested before they get on the plane to fly home.  At least they have a way to meet Hawaii's requirements by getting tested and having results before arriving home.  Good luck to them.


Island fever is real.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Looks like very few Norcal teams are going,  Blues FC and Clovis Crossfire seem to be charging ahead on the girls side.  Briceno (Sonoma County), Manteca, and Diablo Valley seem to be doing the same on the boys side.  The families must feel it's worth a 14 day quarantine.  At this point they seem to have made their decision and only a mandatory quarantine by Arizona will stop them.
> 
> You have the admire the Hawaii teams who are making the trek and have to deal with getting tested before they get on the plane to fly home.  At least they have a way to meet Hawaii's requirements by getting tested and having results before arriving home.  Good luck to them.


You've got Union City and Odyssey out of Fresno, too.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 30, 2020)

Its back on






						2021 Surf Cup - Phoenix (Olders) January 1 - 4, 2021
					






					2020surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 30, 2020)

Seems like they balanced out the matchups a bit but also lost a few clubs. You guys see any games that stand out as very mismatched? 






						2021 Surf Cup - Phoenix (Olders) January 1 - 4, 2021
					






					2020surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> You've got Union City and Odyssey out of Fresno, too.


Damn, bringing out the heavy hitters this year.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

Well our grouping and field location totally changed.  Field is now 45 minutes from the hotel. Not real happy about that but kid is excited to play.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Seems like they balanced out the matchups a bit but also lost a few clubs. You guys see any games that stand out as very mismatched?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boys 2001 age bracket has a group  (Super white) with 3 of the 4 teams out of Orange county CA. and they have played against each other often over the years.   I would be very upset  if I was going for the Surf Cup experience to get to play against my neighbors.  



PositionTeamMPWDLGFGAGDPoints-Fullerton Rangers B03 White, California (Southern)
(Fullerton Rangers)00000000-AC Brea B03 PDA, California (Southern)
(AC Brea )00000000-Heat FC 02/03 ECNL II, Nevada
(Heat FC)00000000-Pateadores 03 NBCM White, California (Southern)
(Pateadores )00000000


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Damn, bringing out the heavy hitters this year.


How would you know how heavy they are?  Do you have a kid playing competitive soccer?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The boys 2001 age bracket has a group  (Super white) with 3 of the 4 teams out of Orange county CA. and they have played against each other often over the years.   I would be very upset  if I was going for the Surf Cup experience to get to play against my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree unless it is in semi or final or something.  I want to play teams from out of state and gauge the level of so ca soccer versus other parts of the country. We got Washington and Utah in our group.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 31, 2020)

There some good teams in that group.  Super White will not be a cake walk.  LVSA Silver (Nat Champs) got moved there.  The rumor is that it is a true 03 setting.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 31, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> There some good teams in that group.  Super White will not be a cake walk.  LVSA Silver (Nat Champs) got moved there.  The rumor is that it is a true 03 setting.


There where in the best of the best group before but moved down two flights.   Wonder if they asked for that?  Several teams in the higher flights are basically true or all 03's also so hard to follow that if they are all that? 

Heat in the white group seems under flighted also.  Without many gotsoccer types points around lately seems like it was quess work by the schedulers.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 31, 2020)

Looking at the 05 Girls brackets.    Predictions. 

Best of the best.
Surf ECNL, Heat ECNL,  Blues ECNL and wild card Broomfield in the Semis.  Utah Storm and South Valley Storm two teams I see with no chance to advance.  

Super Black
Apple Valley, Sporting, LUFC and wild card Blues FC.  Utah Surf and Rebels FC no chance to advance.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 31, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There where in the best of the best group before but moved down two flights.   Wonder if they asked for that?  Several teams in the higher flights are basically true or all 03's also so hard to follow that if they are all that?
> 
> Heat in the white group seems under flighted also.  Without many gotsoccer types points around lately seems like it was quess work by the schedulers.


Heat AS and LVSA Silver have played a few times. Good rivalry.  I think Heat AS won the last time.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 31, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Looking at the 05 Girls brackets.    Predictions.
> 
> Best of the best.
> Surf ECNL, Heat ECNL,  Blues ECNL and wild card Broomfield in the Semis.  Utah Storm and South Valley Storm two teams I see with no chance to advance.
> ...


Blues FC is def one to watch- that team had been pretty legit the last year or 2. I heard they have a new coach this season, we'll see.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 31, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Heat in the white group seems under flighted also.  Without many gotsoccer types points around lately seems like it was quess work by the schedulers.


That’s the issue at hand.  Some of the teams in this bracket haven’t played enough tournaments so they are not getting seeded higher. Pats NBCM is a good team that beat San Diego surf academy 2 years ago in the discovery/flight 1 championship.   They don’t play enough tournaments so they get seeded low.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 1, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Blues FC is def one to watch- that team had been pretty legit the last year or 2. I heard they have a new coach this season, we'll see.


So desperate for soccer I’m excited to see the scores.  Right about Blues FC.  5-0 win first game.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> So desperate for soccer I’m excited to see the scores.  Right about Blues FC.  5-0 win first game.


Saw that! Don't have any insight as to the level of their opponent- are you familiar?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 1, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Saw that! Don't have any insight as to the level of their opponent- are you familiar?


We have played and beaten them,  but not by a 5-0 score.  They are good, but not ECNL quality.  Discovery/Premier mid level.   I will say I’ve seen our team lose 4-0 before and think to myself that it was a lot closer than the score indicated.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> We have played and beaten them,  but not by a 5-0 score.  They are good, but not ECNL quality.  Discovery/Premier mid level.   I will say I’ve seen our *team lose 4-0 before and think to myself that it was a lot closer than the score indicated*.


100% or win 1-0 and feel like and know 100% you should have lost 5-0 but GK made one save after another and a few cross bars and your team made your only shot on goal.  Happy New years socal kdg.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 1, 2021)

Forgot how beautiful Scottsdale is!


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

Well we tied our first 2.  2.  Kid tied the game with a PK with a minute left and me sweating bullets. We were out of gas last 10 minutes.  Unfortunately with very few games this year it is hard to be in quality game shape. Just a lot of fun to watch the teams battle it out. Referee missed a few obvious hand ball calls but is what it is. They try their best. Nice china virus guidelines followed to with all parents spread out and masked up.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Well we tied our first 2.  2.  Kid tied the game with a PK with a minute left and me sweating bullets. We were out of gas last 10 minutes.  Unfortunately with very few games this year it is hard to be in quality game shape. Just a lot of fun to watch the teams battle it out. Referee missed a few obvious hand ball calls but is what it is. They try their best. Nice china virus guidelines followed to with all parents spread out and masked up.


Did the girls have fun?  Did you get some clips for high light reel?  It what it is with refs.  We were playing a game recently in Vegas and a ref missed clear hand ball in box or a whack in the box, I forget but it was a clear miss.  We probably win the game if call is made.  Happy New Years Lavey


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 1, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Forgot how beautiful Scottsdale is!View attachment 9839


This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.  

Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
• All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*

Regardless, it's nice to see kids playing soccer.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Well we tied our first 2.  2.  Kid tied the game with a PK with a minute left and me sweating bullets. We were out of gas last 10 minutes.  Unfortunately with very few games this year it is hard to be in quality game shape. Just a lot of fun to watch the teams battle it out. Referee missed a few obvious hand ball calls but is what it is. They try their best. Nice china virus guidelines followed to with all parents spread out and masked up.


China virus?  Trump lost.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.
> 
> Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
> • All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*
> ...


I never noticed anything except the beautiful weather.  I see one dude in the red hat who is in violation.  The other people have mask.  Not bad.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> China virus?  Trump lost.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

crush said:


> Did the girls have fun?  Did you get some clips for high light reel?  It what it is with refs.  We were playing a game recently in Vegas and a ref missed clear hand ball in box or a whack in the box, I forget but it was a clear miss.  We probably win the game if call is made.  Happy New Years Lavey


It was a clear hand ball in the box but center did not have good vision to see it. Young kid AR should have flagged it as it was closest to him but no call. Oh well, I never get mad at refs. They are trying their best and aren't getting paid Fifa money.  What was pretty funny, other team scored first and kid told our defender " Welcome to Arizona "... little smack talk, I'm fine with that it's part of the game. We scored the next 2.....yep yep


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> China virus?  Trump lost.



He did?  Are you sure.....lol


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 1, 2021)

crush said:


> I never noticed anything except the beautiful weather.  I see one dude in the red hat who is in violation.  The other people have mask.  Not bad.


Not saying I agree with it, but the rules say you have to be 6 feet apart no matter what ( mask or no mask).  It's kind of absurd, but that's how far they had to go with the rules.  Just saying again, it doesn't really bother me to see it,  but that's how far they had to go with the rules.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.
> 
> Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
> • All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*
> ...


Thanks for another useless post moron.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> It was a clear hand ball in the box but center did not have good vision to see it. Young kid AR should have flagged it as it was closest to him but no call. Oh well, I never get mad at refs. They are trying their best and aren't getting paid Fifa money.  What was pretty funny, other team scored first and kid told our defender " Welcome to Arizona "... little smack talk, I'm fine with that it's part of the game. We scored the next 2.....yep yep


I tried refereeing a Rec game a while back with only parents as AR.  3 shots hit the crossbar and bounced down in the game.  I called one a goal.  There was no way to tell if the ball crossed the line in any of them.  On the 3rd one it looked like the net moved and the kid acted like he scored.  The other 2 were shots by my son's team.  After the game I told them I couldn't tell and no one acted like they scored so "what was I supposed to think".  Ref's have an impossible job at the youth level, although some are pretty bad.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Thanks for another useless post moron.


You really have anger issues you should have dealt with soon.  Use the quarantine for something useful and not to build up your anger towards others.  I pointed out how stupid the rules are and it still bothers you.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> I tried refereeing a Rec game a while back with only parents as AR.  3 shots hit the crossbar and bounced down in the game.  I called one a goal.  There was no way to tell if the ball crossed the line in any of them.  On the 3rd one it looked like the net moved and the kid acted like he scored.  The other 2 were shots by my son's team.  After the game I told them I couldn't tell and no one acted like they scored so "what was I supposed to think".  Ref's have an impossible job at the youth level, although some are pretty bad.


Ok, you did your best that's all that counts and only a small group step up to ref anyway. Critique yourself and look to improve where you can. Watching high level games and the way the center managed the match helped me.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> I tried refereeing a Rec game a while back with only parents as AR.  3 shots hit the crossbar and bounced down in the game.  I called one a goal.  There was no way to tell if the ball crossed the line in any of them.  On the 3rd one it looked like the net moved and the kid acted like he scored.  The other 2 were shots by my son's team.  After the game I told them I couldn't tell and no one acted like they scored so "what was I supposed to think".  Ref's have an impossible job at the youth level, although some are pretty bad.


I was bad when my player was younger.  I feel bad I took it so serious.  I was nice to teens trying to earn a buck.  The head ref guy who was out of shape but acted like he knew it all was my struggle.  I will say a meet and greet before the season starts with the refs and all the players and parents to share what good sportsmanship is all about would have helped me.  Nope, they sit us all on the same side lines and let it all play out.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> You really have anger issues you should have dealt with soon.  Use the quarantine for something useful and not to build up your anger towards others.  I pointed out how stupid the rules are and it still bothers you.


There's no reason to keep focusing on this BS every post. Kids are playing,  parents are doing a generally good job with the China virus guidelines.  Yes, I had my mask on all game.  Make soccer comments.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 1, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.
> 
> Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
> • All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*
> ...


The city of Mesa is apparently upset that certain guidelines are not being followed close enough according to friends we know and have told surf their participants need to do better or else. Not sure what the else is but apparently there watching very closing, have rangers coming by and reviewing footage.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 1, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> The city of Mesa is apparently upset that certain guidelines are not being followed close enough according to friends we know and have told surf their participants need to do better or else. Not sure what the else is but apparently there watching very closing, have rangers coming by and reviewing footage.


I heard that to but our game was in Scottsdale and it was not crowded there at all and everyone I could see was masked up. I have to wonder about all these teams coming in from out of state where they have zero strict mask guidelines like California.  They might be to relaxed on the sideline because their particular state has relaxed china virus guidelines unlike kommyfornia.  I saw no one at our game on the sideline without a mask and we were well spread out too.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Jan 1, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> China virus?  Trump lost.


Yes, CHINA virus. 

China needs to own up to it. It's infected the entire world. 

Anyways, back to non-stupidity. 

Glad the kids are back playing. Based on the photo, people seem to be social distancing and I see masks. Yay.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

t is not the one who coined it the China Virus.  I've always said it's the bat virus from Wuhan U in the city of Wuhan.  It got out from a lab..


----------



## ITFC Blues (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> There's no reason to keep focusing on this BS every post. Kids are playing,  parents are doing a generally good job with the China virus guidelines.  Yes, I had my mask on all game.  Make soccer comments.


I did in a loose way, but I have no will to go back and forth with you.  I can tell from your other posts that you know the game and have respect for you for that.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 1, 2021)

Even CNN called it the Wuhan Virus early on. LMAO


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> He did?  Are you sure.....lol


Yep!  You’re the parent that complains after losing a game and blames the ref/field/weather/etc.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Even CNN called it the Wuhan Virus early on. LMAOView attachment 9840


Yeah, back in Feb 2020


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 1, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yeah, back in Feb 2020


So what changed?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> So what changed?


When CNN said Wuhan virus (A LONG TIME AGO) they were referring to the origin.  When Trump says it he is attempting to promote xenophobia.  If I got to explain this you probably won’t get it...which is fine by me.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 1, 2021)

Wuhan, or China Virus is also referring to the origin. Why xenophobic if that’s where the virus originated?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 1, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Wuhan, or China Virus is also referring to the origin. Why xenophobic if that’s where the virus originated?


You can keep on calling it china virus and protect your confederate flags.  Good luck.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 2, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Yes, CHINA virus.
> 
> China needs to own up to it. It's infected the entire world.
> 
> ...


Wuhan had plenty of people celebrating New Year’s Eve with no mask.  They beat the virus.  Call it what you want but they don’t give a crap about us.

  The whole world is laughing at the USA to see how selfish and stupid we are.  By the way the picture shows more than one person without a mask.   Clearly people don’t give a crap if they are not wearing mask.  

 There’s a reason why Albion cup just got pushed to March.  Those who attended surf cup didn’t make the local cities comfortable that these youth tournaments are safe.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yep!  *You’re the parent* that complains after losing a game and blames the ref/field/weather/etc.


Judge Rainbow is at it again.  If Lavey drove 400 miles to win a tournament and the ref blows obvious hand ball, then I feel a complaint is warranted. What is happening to pure honesty and call out a bad no call on a soccer forum?  It's a virus from Wuhan ((Wuhan Virus)) and I believe it was man made in a lab and released to inflect fear, death and division in this country and around the world.  I'm open to being proven wrong but that's how I see it and I always call them as I see them.  I do not kiss ass to any party, coach, Doc or club.  This is not about race.  It's about the big C and if that's where your allegiance lies, then that's sad!!!!  American Way is the only way to help America first.  You cant help others if you dont help yourself fist.  I do not have a confederate flag and I love all peeps in America first.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 2, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Wuhan had plenty of people celebrating New Year’s Eve with no mask.  They beat the virus.  Call it what you want but they don’t give a crap about us.
> 
> The whole world is laughing at the USA to see how selfish and stupid we are.  By the way the picture shows more than one person without a mask.   Clearly people don’t give a crap if they are not wearing mask.
> 
> There’s a reason why Albion cup just got pushed to March.  Those who attended surf cup didn’t make the local cities comfortable that these youth tournaments are safe.


As a Karen would say "this is why we can't have anything nice"     

    There is a Fiesta bowl being played today in AZ let's blame them. The weather is nice we ran into some nice families and had a little underground NYE party drinking and dancing no Karens around to bust balls.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 2, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.
> 
> Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
> • All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*
> ...


The other thing to remember is that Surf (or any org. holding an event at Scottsdale Sports Complex) don't control the complex. Its a public facility and anyone can wander in and hang out, walk, run etc., which is exactly what they do.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

whatithink said:


> The other thing to remember is that Surf (or any org. holding an event at Scottsdale Sports Complex) *don't control* the complex. Its a *public facility* and *anyone can wander* in and *hang* out, *walk*, *run* etc., which is exactly what they do.


Thank you. It's a park to play in.  So dude in the hat could have been someone taking a look at the games but no kids in the game? It's just like EOTL and Face with no kids actually in the game but they come to the socal soccer fabulous forum and attack parents with opinions on the youth soccer experience.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 2, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yep!  You’re the parent that complains after losing a game and blames the ref/field/weather/etc.



But, but, but, there haven't been any games or season so how did we lose?


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 2, 2021)

whatithink said:


> The other thing to remember is that Surf (or any org. holding an event at Scottsdale Sports Complex) don't control the complex. Its a public facility and anyone can wander in and hang out, walk, run etc., which is exactly what they do.


That's a valid point  lot of dog walkers and joggers there yesterday also with no kids in the tournament.  Impossible to get 100% compliance.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> So dude in the hat could have been someone taking a look at the games but no kids in the game?


There was no game on the field he was looking at, maybe a team warming up or just some kids playing etc.


----------



## Y_T (Jan 2, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> You can keep on calling it china virus and protect your confederate flags.  Good luck.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> As a Karen would say "this is why we can't have anything nice"
> 
> There is a Fiesta bowl being played today in AZ let's blame them. The weather is nice we ran into some nice families and had a little underground NYE party drinking and dancing no Karens around to bust balls.


They were nice enough to open up their city so your child could play.  How do you thank them?  By ignoring the local public health regulations and spreading disease.

And you wonder why Phoenix closed their fields....


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 2, 2021)

dad4 said:


> They were nice enough to open up their city so your child could play.  How do you thank them?  By ignoring the local public health regulations and spreading disease.
> 
> And you wonder why Phoenix closed their fields....


Jose already had the virus. Are you suggesting he had it once, was re-infected and is now spreading it in Arizona?


----------



## nextgenathletics (Jan 2, 2021)

Back to soccer. UAFC Premier u19 girls squad looks underrated. Deserves to be in Best of The Best bracket. Solid team.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 2, 2021)

I was surprised at some of the teams that were left out of the Best of the Best bracket.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 2, 2021)

Bracketing isn’t easy and must be even harder during these weird times.  Had a parent comment elsewhere on how their 03 boys team was top 5 in the country but were dropped a couple brackets.  They then lost their first game 1-0.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jan 2, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> This photo shows how difficult it is to police the fields or enforce their posted rules, which are kind of over the top.  Not that I really care but technically there are several violations visible in the picture. I am only pointing out how this conflicts with the posted rules.  *Do I think anyone is harmed by what you can see, the answer is no.
> 
> Masks are mandatory for all individuals at the facility*. Only athletes, when on the field playing, are allowed to be without a mask but they must wear a mask until they take the field.
> • All players, coaches, referees and parents must follow all facility guidelines and *remain 6’ apart at all times, whether sitting or standing*
> ...


Eagle eye!!     Took me a second to find the ref!


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 2, 2021)

dad4 said:


> They were nice enough to open up their city so your child could play.  How do you thank them?  By ignoring the local public health regulations and spreading disease.
> 
> And you wonder why Phoenix closed their fields....


My parents  came to the US to be free and free men we are.  i'll handle my risk you handle yours.  Party on!


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 2, 2021)

No shirt, no shoes, no mask, no service.  Get over it people.  Wear the mask.  Yes I personally know it isn’t anywhere close to 100% effective so keep distance as well.  By The end of March we will be close to beating this.  Until then, keep playing but wear the mask.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 3, 2021)

Surf Cup Scandal: Dallas Texans (PST) Salazar colludes with TFA
					






					ntx.soccer
				




TFA and Dallas Fixing games at surf cup - 2010 boys


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> So what changed?


Let me help with the leftist logic. When a Democrat says Chinese virus its ok. When a republican says Chinese virus its racist.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf Cup Scandal: Dallas Texans (PST) Salazar colludes with TFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fixisin, again?  I was hoping 2021 would be ALL about merit based victories and accomplishments.  I will not talk about the past.  Last man that tried to help me told me my dd needs to "earn it."  Hopefully now one can see how things are earned behind closed doors and how coaches and Docs influence the outcome of finals and even the list selections. This is so bush league BS and reminds me of so much fake soccer from the past.  "This is how we do it."


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2021)

I also want to point out Nancy pelosi and joe biden called trump xenophobic after he banned Chinese nationals from entering the u.s. due to covid. Joe biden eventually said that was the right move. So is Joe "you aint black" Biden xenophobic now?









						Biden campaign says he backs Trump's China travel ban | CNN Politics
					

Joe Biden's campaign said Friday the former vice president supports President Donald Trump's January 31 decision to ban foreign nationals who had been in China within the previous 14 days from entering the United States.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 3, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> Let me help with the leftist logic. When a Democrat says Chinese virus its ok. When a republican says Chinese virus its racist.


Who said it's ok for a democrat to say chinese virus


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 3, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> I also want to point out Nancy pelosi and joe biden called trump xenophobic after he banned Chinese nationals from entering the u.s. due to covid. Joe biden eventually said that was the right move. So is Joe "you aint black" Biden xenophobic now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


“Antifa is only an ideology”....both sides needed to do better and didn’t.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


Lame


----------



## Y_T (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> When CNN said Wuhan virus (A LONG TIME AGO) they were referring to the origin.  When Trump says it he is attempting to promote xenophobia.  If I got to explain this you probably won’t get it...which is fine by me.


Trump was reminding you fools the virus wasn't created in his personal lab.  He had to because you're the same fools that blamed a struggling economy on him due to a VIRUS CREATED IN CHINA.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Who said it's ok for a democrat to say chinese virus


Possibly the same California Governor that closes restaurants, mandates mask usage, went to rehab because he blamed alcohol for his affair and then sat in a restaurant, with half a dozen lobbyists within 2 feet of him, drinking wine and maskless?  Yes... THOSE hypocritical liberals.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


that isn't racist.  What is racist about that statement. tool


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

I love how we resort to name calling.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

I am as liberal as they come, (well... kinda,) and even I don't think he's a true racist. I do think he panders to a portion of his base who are, however. 

Call it racist or call it trying to win- I think both sides do it.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Who said it's ok for a democrat to say chinese virus


I guess we should stop saying west nile virus as well


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is racist.  Stand back and stand by.


Are we talking about the proud boys now? Who's chairman is an afro cuban-american?


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I am as liberal as they come, (well... kinda,) and even I don't think he's a true racist. I do think he panders to a portion of his base who are, however.
> 
> Call it racist or call it trying to win- I think both sides do it.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

crush said:


>


You scare me. I am not clicking this. I feel like they can steal my soul with their freaky eyes.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> I guess we should stop saying west nile virus as well


Bird Flu?  So unfair to all the birds that dont carry the flu.  
White Racist?  So unfair to all the whites that dont carry racism


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> You scare me. I am not clicking this. I feel like they can steal my soul with their freaky eyes.


Why do I scare you?  Dont blame t for pandering for votes and saying t is just like this preacher making money.  The book of Acts gives us some examples of those who wish to make a buck off the good book.  People give all their money for prosperity.  I know a few who gave their soul to the darkness.  Two can play that game I guess.  Neither are good, MOO!


----------



## Yousername (Jan 3, 2021)

So, how about that Surf Cup?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 3, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Looking at the 05 Girls brackets.    Predictions.
> 
> Best of the best.
> Surf ECNL, Heat ECNL,  Blues ECNL and wild card Broomfield in the Semis.  Utah Storm and South Valley Storm two teams I see with no chance to advance.
> ...


So how did we do with girls 05 Surf Cup

Looks like I called all four Best of the Best as my predictions were spot on.   On the lower end Utah was overmatched.  I had wrong South Valley team.  This team was A strong Premier last year And played well.  The one I was looking at is new to Premier this year.

In Superblack I got Sporting, LUFC and Blues FC.  Apple Valley didn’t lose but loses  out to SC Blues on goal differential.   Sierra Surf didn’t show up and joined Utah and Rebels with worst goal differential.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I am as liberal as they come, (well... kinda,) and even I don't think he's a true racist. I do think he panders to a portion of his base who are, however.
> 
> Call it racist or call it trying to win- I think both sides do it.


Would you agree that Joe Biden is a racist?  You're not okay with him saying "if you don't vote for me, you ain't black"?  Or my favorite:  "poor kids are just as smart as white kids."  Trump certainly didn't pander to racists anymore than the democrats pandered to "minorities" for their votes.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Would you agree that Joe Biden is a racist?  You're not okay with him saying "if you don't vote for me, you ain't black"?  Or my favorite:  "poor kids are just as smart as white kids."  Trump certainly didn't pander to racists anymore than the democrats pandered to "minorities" for their votes.


No, but I don't think Trump is racist either- like I said, I think both sides, (so yes- Biden's stupid ass "you aint black" comment included,) have said some of the dumbest shit. They both made comments just for votes, as all politicians do. I don't think either one is a "true" racist, just my opinion. I think we, (as a society, not personal,) throw that word around too easily.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> So how did we do with girls 05 Surf Cup
> 
> Looks like I called all four Best of the Best as my predictions were spot on.   On the lower end Utah was overmatched.  I had wrong South Valley team.  This team was A strong Premier last year And played well.  The one I was looking at is new to Premier this year.
> 
> In Superblack I got Sporting, LUFC and Blues FC.  Apple Valley didn’t lose but loses  out to SC Blues on goal differential.   Sierra Surf didn’t show up and joined Utah and Rebels with worst goal differential.


Is Sporting "Sporting FC"?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> No, but I don't think Trump is racist either- like I said, I think both sides, (so yes- Biden's stupid ass "you aint black" comment included,) have said some of the dumbest shit. They both made comments just for votes, as all politicians do. I don't think either one is a "true" racist, just my opinion. I think we, (as a society, not personal,) throw that word around too easily.


I agree... and it think it sucks those are the 2 best available.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Is Sporting "Sporting FC"?


Not Sporting FC from NorCal that you might be thinking of.  Sporting (San Diego).


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 3, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Would you agree that Joe Biden is a racist?  You're not okay with him saying "if you don't vote for me, you ain't black"?  Or my favorite:  "poor kids are just as smart as white kids."  Trump certainly didn't pander to racists anymore than the democrats pandered to "minorities" for their votes.


minority voters fall for it every four year.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> No, but I don't think Trump is racist either- like I said, I think both sides, (so yes- Biden's stupid ass "you aint black" comment included,) have said some of the dumbest shit. They both made comments just for votes, as all politicians do. I don't think either one is a "true" racist, just my opinion. I think we, (as a society, not personal,) throw that word around too easily.


So you are liberal by policy? I'm sorry but republican policies just make more sense to me. There are a lot of liberals with good intentions. I prefer policies with good results. This is my last political rant. I'm over it. Lol.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Jan 3, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I am as liberal as they come, (well... kinda,) and even I don't think he's a true racist. I do think he panders to a portion of his base who are, however.
> 
> Call it racist or call it trying to win- I think both sides do it.


Trump is the most unsuccessful racist dictator of all time. No foreign wars involving brown people started under his watch, lowest unemployment amongst minorities in history under his watch, has a daughter who converted to Judaism and has a Jewish son in law, most minority voter turn out for a Republican candidate in over 30 years. 

For being a racist, Trump sure has a lost of races that like him.

Of course dems will cite COVID like programmed drones, although it is their democrat states that are responsible for the majority of death and chaos this past year (riots, protests, looting)

Stupid ass tool bag lefties.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Trump is the most unsuccessful racist dictator of all time. No foreign wars involving brown people started under his watch, lowest unemployment amongst minorities in history under his watch, has a daughter who converted to Judaism and has a Jewish son in law, most minority voter turn out for a Republican candidate in over 30 years.
> 
> For being a racist, Trump sure has a lost of races that like him.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're really angry.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 3, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> So you are liberal by policy? I'm sorry but republican policies just make more sense to me. There are a lot of liberals with good intentions. I prefer policies with good results. This is my last political rant. I'm over it. Lol.


So, as nextgen so eloquently stated, as a "tool bag lefty", I would say I'm definitely more of a conservative Dem- I don't think hand outs are the answer to anything nor do I feel that we should be condemning the police and violently rioting, (that's just plain ignorant.) I lean more traditional on some family value issues as well.

I could go on and on but I will stop there because like you, I'm over it!

Now- any good stories from Surf Cup? Anyone here have a child whose team took first?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> So, as nextgen so eloquently stated, as a "tool bag lefty", I would say I'm definitely more of a conservative Dem- I don't think hand outs are the answer to anything nor do I feel that we should be condemning the police and violently rioting, (that's just plain ignorant.) I lean more traditional on some family value issues as well.
> 
> I could go on and on but I will stop there because like you, I'm over it!
> 
> Now- any good stories from Surf Cup? Anyone here have a child whose team took first?


By today's standards you are a solid republican if you express those views. You might actually get attacked physically by today's liberals if you said that publicly. At the very least called a racist.

Surf cup was great for youngers. No issues with my experience.


----------



## Patandpats (Jan 4, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> No, but I don't think Trump is racist either- like I said, I think both sides, (so yes- Biden's stupid ass "you aint black" comment included,) have said some of the dumbest shit. They both made comments just for votes, as all politicians do. I don't think either one is a "true" racist, just my opinion. I think we, (as a society, not personal,) throw that word around too easily.


You don't think Trump is racist?  LOL. You aren't looking.  Here are the most obvious examples.  https://www.vox.com/2016/7/25/12270880/donald-trump-racist-racism-history

Doing some things that aren't racist isn't the same as not being racist.  And Biden saying something stupid isn't the same as birtherism, not renting to black people, etc.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 4, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> You don't think Trump is racist?  LOL. You aren't looking.  Here are the most obvious examples.  https://www.vox.com/2016/7/25/12270880/donald-trump-racist-racism-history
> 
> Doing some things that aren't racist isn't the same as not being racist.  And Biden saying something stupid isn't the same as birtherism, not renting to black people, etc.


Sheep graze on both sides of the fence.  They are both a$$hats.  One is a "business man" with terrible judgement who happens to be rich.  The other is a pandering politician who will say anything to get votes.

But anyway, Surf pulled it off, many of their teams won/will win.  I wasn't a fan of having the tournament (not for the reasons you may think) but can appreciate the effort put in by Surf and the involved cities to mitigate media hysterics.  I didn't physically attend a game but have heard that the event was well run.  I could be wrong.



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/03/joe-biden-record-on-busing-incarceration-racial-justice-democratic-primary-2020-explained.html


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Well we tied our first 2.  2.  Kid tied the game with a PK with a minute left and me sweating bullets. We were out of gas last 10 minutes.  Unfortunately with very few games this year it is hard to be in quality game shape. Just a lot of fun to watch the teams battle it out. Referee missed a few obvious hand ball calls but is what it is. They try their best. Nice china virus guidelines followed to with all parents spread out and masked up.


Racist.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Ok to call it the "PRC virus"?  Or the "CCP virus"?

I have no intention of blaming it on some random Chinese guy who runs a coffee shop or works in accounting.  I do feel that the government in Beijing has a large degree of responsibility for this.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

l





dad4 said:


> Ok to call it the "PRC virus"?  Or the "CCP virus"?
> 
> I have no intention of blaming it on some random Chinese guy who runs a coffee shop or works in accounting.  I do feel that the government in Beijing has a large degree of responsibility for this.


Great. So call it by its name, Covid-19, and state what was the Chinese government’s role in this. Even then, ha ha, the US has no one to blame for the 350,000 deaths besides itself for Trumpanzee virus.

No one refers to it as China virus, which is not its name, unless they are intentionally trying to anger people based on race or national origin. That is the very essence of racism.


----------



## BigSoccer (Jan 4, 2021)

What is up with Oxnard United U18 or U19 team.  I have never heard parents yell at another team player before but toward the end of their game yesterday as a player was being sent off they and the player were calling the other teams keeper a B#$% and a F@#$$t.    I am not sure what happened prior as it happened as I was walking up.  I think the other team was LV Heat.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Happy new year Ewok, dont forget to change the calendar inside your bubble. Kids team finished their tournament yesterday.  Nice family day today horseback riding some beautiful Arizona trails and a campfire cookout lunch with the guides. Cant beat it but it's a brisk 39 degrees clear sunny day. It's great to be out enjoying nature and the scenery.  I can text you some beautiful shots as you self isolate the start of 2021....have fun Ewok, talk to you soon.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 4, 2021)

BigSoccer said:


> What is up with Oxnard United U18 or U19 team.  I have never heard parents yell at another team player before but toward the end of their game yesterday as a player was being sent off they and the player were calling the other teams keeper a B#$% and a F@#$$t.    I am not sure what happened prior as it happened as I was walking up.  I think the other team was LV Heat.


Sore losers I suppose.

win or lose show some respect.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> l
> 
> Great. So call it by its name, Covid-19, and state what was the Chinese government’s role in this. Even then, ha ha, the US has no one to blame for the 350,000 deaths besides itself for Trumpanzee virus.
> 
> No one refers to it as China virus, which is not its name, unless they are intentionally trying to anger people based on race or national origin. That is the very essence of racism.


No, I will call it the PRC virus.

Even if you believe the official explanation, we have this virus because of corrupt enforcement of food safety laws in the PRC.

And that seems less likely than the possibility that the bat virus escaped from the bat virus bioweapons laboratory down the road.

Either way, it is the PRC’s fault and deserves to be called the PRC virus.

Shifting my part of the PRC virus discussion over to the covid thread.  This thread is for surf cup bracketing.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

dad4 said:


> No, I will call it the PRC virus.
> 
> Even if you believe the official explanation, we have this virus because of corrupt enforcement of food safety laws in the PRC.
> 
> ...


OK racist. Loser Cheese Puff in a Diaper virus is a more appropriate name.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Happy new year Ewok, dont forget to change the calendar inside your bubble. Kids team finished their tournament yesterday.  Nice family day today horseback riding some beautiful Arizona trails and a campfire cookout lunch with the guides. Cant beat it but it's a brisk 39 degrees clear sunny day. It's great to be out enjoying nature and the scenery.  I can text you some beautiful shots as you self isolate the start of 2021....have fun Ewok, talk to you soon.


So did your kiddie play AYSO or was she on AYSO?


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

dad4 said:


> No, I will call it the PRC virus.
> 
> Even if you believe the official explanation, we have this virus because of corrupt enforcement of food safety laws in the PRC.
> 
> ...


You know your talking to yourself, right?


EOTL said:


> So did your kiddie play AYSO or was she on AYSO?


Dad and EOTL are one & the same.  Dont let the two headed liar trick you........lol!!!  I'm telling anyone who will listen.  Many of these avatars are one person.  It's called cheating, hiding behind avatar and making conversations with oneself to feel better.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> OK racist. Loser Cheese Puff in a Diaper virus is a more appropriate name.


What do they call people who attack others for the same behavior they exemplify?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So did your kiddie play AYSO or was she on AYSO?


Why, are you looking for your next victim Pedo?


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> What do they call people who attack others for the same behavior they exemplify?


Too bad for you that is not the case, unless the buffoon is a persecuted minority because he paints his face orange. Maybe developmentally disabled?


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why, are you looking for your next victim Pedo?


Looking for your next conspiracy theory since the DC pizza parlor didn’t work out, I see. It’s so fun to see magat soccer daddies implode.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

crush said:


> You know your talking to yourself, right?
> 
> Dad and EOTL are one & the same.  Dont let the two headed liar trick you........lol!!!  I'm telling anyone who will listen.  Many of these avatars are one person.  It's called cheating, hiding behind avatar and making conversations with oneself to feel better.


The New Year’s resolution didn’t take, eh?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Looking for your next conspiracy theory since the DC pizza parlor didn’t work out, I see. It’s so fun to see magat soccer daddies implode.


Except I don’t subscribe to conspiracy theories, bigotry and bullying...so your standard playbook doesn’t work.  

Funny that you refer to “soccer daddies” as if you don’t belong in that group....I’d be happy to once again give tou an ole fashion behind the woodshed beating....but would need to move to Off Topic because unlike you some of us do have something to say about a sport we have our kids playing.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The New Year’s resolution didn’t take, eh?


I said my vow was for the end of the year 2020.  Go back and read it and get back to me.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

crush said:


> I said my vow was for the end of the year 2020.  Go back and read it and get back to me.


This is 2021.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Except I don’t subscribe to conspiracy theories, bigotry and bullying...so your standard playbook doesn’t work.
> 
> Funny that you refer to “soccer daddies” as if you don’t belong in that group....I’d be happy to once again give tou an ole fashion behind the woodshed beating....but would need to move to Off Topic because unlike you some of us do have something to say about a sport we have our kids playing.


He's Doc bro.  You think Dad4 has four kids under 10 and talks like this?  Oh please!!!!  Where is espola?  What about Fact?  Hard to play multiple avatar game on here.  I had a few myself I wont lie, but I always was up front up it the switch and told all of you when I did it.  That is me being transparent, like it or not.  We've had some real evil in the game Kicker.  I did NOT come on here to gain fame.  I lost everything, trust me.  I'm trying to build better back so cut me some slack.  Where is The Long Game?  Must be working on his Short Game?


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So did your kiddie play AYSO or was she on AYSO?


Actually,  her great grandfather was one of the original founders of AYSO in 1964. So yes, I played and both my daughters played. It is a fantastic organization and a great way to introduce young players to the sport.

The picture below is her great grandfather with the coach of AC Milan in 1970 in Milan Italy.  Coach Bruno is holding the AYSO flier that says "everyone plays" . Still the AYSO slogan today.


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Actually,  her great grandfather was one of the original founders of AYSO in 1964. So yes, I played and both my daughters played. It is a fantastic organization and a great way to introduce young players to the sport.
> 
> The picture below is her great grandfather with the coach of AC Milan in 1970 in Milan Italy.  Coach Bruno is holding the AYSO flier that says "everyone plays" . Still the AYSO slogan today.View attachment 9853


The American Red Cross is also a great organization that similarly has no business fielding a soccer team for Surf Cup.


----------



## jimbohonky (Jan 4, 2021)

Our boys made it to the finals today at 2:45!
Pats v Albion U17s

it’s been a grueling but gratifying weekend.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The American Red Cross is also a great organization that similarly has no business fielding a soccer team for Surf Cup.


quit pulling everyone's leg - a person of your stature and pedigree is absolutely, 100% behind providing futbol access to all of the youth of america.  How could you not be?


----------



## OCSDad (Jan 4, 2021)

jimbohonky said:


> Our boys made it to the finals today at 2:45!
> Pats v Albion U17s
> 
> it’s been a grueling but gratifying weekend.


Grueling coin flip?


----------



## jimbohonky (Jan 4, 2021)

OCSDad said:


> Grueling coin flip?


Grueling games and long day today.
I get the snark, but there’s far too much of that to reply to on the internet. 
cheers!


----------



## watfly (Jan 4, 2021)

BigSoccer said:


> What is up with Oxnard United U18 or U19 team.  I have never heard parents yell at another team player before but toward the end of their game yesterday as a player was being sent off they and the player were calling the other teams keeper a B#$% and a F@#$$t.    I am not sure what happened prior as it happened as I was walking up.  I think the other team was LV Heat.


Can't speak for this team or club, but a number of years ago, maybe U11, we played a team from Oxnard (not United) and the players and parents were horrible.  Two of our players were straight up punched, including one in the handshake line at the end of the game.  The parents were screaming to their kids to "take them out" among other things.  One kid told one of our parents to "shut the F up".  Multiple middle fingers and many tackles from behind.  It was completely out-of-control which the AR admitted but said he had no authority to speak to the CR about it.  I'd never seen anything like that before and haven't since. Speaking with others much more knowledgeable than me, claimed that this is not entirely uncommon for some teams in the Oxnard area.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The American Red Cross is also a great organization that similarly has no business fielding a soccer team for Surf Cup.


What team was your kid playing with?  Surely you're not just trolling a youth soccer forum without a youth soccer player.  That would be close to reportable pedophilia behavior.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

watfly said:


> Can't speak for this team or club, but a number of years ago, maybe U11, we played a team from Oxnard (not United) and the players and parents were horrible.  Two of our players were straight up punched, including one in the handshake line at the end of the game.  The parents were screaming to their kids to "take them out" among other things.  One kid told one of our parents to "shut the F up".  Multiple middle fingers and many tackles from behind.  It was completely out-of-control which the AR admitted but said he had no authority to speak to the CR about it.  I'd never seen anything like that before and haven't since. Speaking with others much more knowledgeable than me, claimed that this is not entirely uncommon for some teams in the Oxnard area.


Oxnard is hard core town bro.  Dont F with them is all can say. I know a dad that coached pee wee football from Oxnard.  He would tell me about playing the the snobs ((his words, not mine)) from the area where Montana and Gretsky had kids & homes and all went to Oaks Christian when they were in HS.  These dads felt looked down upon and so did the kids.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 4, 2021)

05 Blues and 05 Heat FC is in the finals. Blues beat Surf 2-0. Should be a interesting final. I'm taking Blues 3-1.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 4, 2021)

310soccer said:


> 05 Blues and 05 Heat FC is in the finals. Blues beat Surf 2-0. Should be a interesting final. I'm taking Blues 3-1.


1-0 heat


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 4, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> 1-0 heat


WOW! I didn't expect that!


----------



## EOTL (Jan 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> What team was your kid playing with?  Surely you're not just trolling a youth soccer forum without a youth soccer player.  That would be close to reportable pedophilia behavior.


Surely.  

What team is your kid on?


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Surely.
> 
> What team is your kid on?


Lol, I asked you first and trust me I have a reply


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Too bad for you that is not the case, unless the buffoon is a persecuted minority because he paints his face orange. Maybe developmentally disabled?


Racist.  Omg we just figured it out. You're a black transgender with .0000000000016 indian DNA that identifies as alien that is disgraced with your white upbringing. huh.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 4, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Trump is the most unsuccessful racist dictator of all time. No foreign wars involving brown people started under his watch, lowest unemployment amongst minorities in history under his watch, has a daughter who converted to Judaism and has a Jewish son in law, most minority voter turn out for a Republican candidate in over 30 years.
> 
> For being a racist, Trump sure has a lost of races that like him.
> 
> ...


Hey Patriot, this ones for you...


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 4, 2021)

310soccer said:


> WOW! I didn't expect that!


Lol


----------



## Kiko9 (Jan 4, 2021)

Can we just talk about soccer please


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 4, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Lol


Was that the final score? I took it as just passing along a live update, (like that was the current score.)


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Was that the final score? I took it as just passing along a live update, (like that was the current score.)


So did I.  1-0 Heat 23rd minute would have helped me.  Heat is tough.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like both U17 (BOB) semi-finals went to PK, would not have thought that would happen (but then again I am not real familiar with teams that weren't DA or ECNL nor cal).


----------



## OCSDad (Jan 4, 2021)

jimbohonky said:


> Grueling games and long day today.
> I get the snark, but there’s far too much of that to reply to on the internet.
> cheers!


No disrespect intended.  Just an attempt at humor. Good luck in Final.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 4, 2021)

crush said:


> So did I.  1-0 Heat 23rd minute would have helped me.  Heat is tough.


2-0 final
Congrats to heat 05
Heat has been a solid team for the last 2-3 years.


----------



## jimbohonky (Jan 4, 2021)

OCSDad said:


> No disrespect intended.  Just an attempt at humor. Good luck in Final.


You know, now that I’ve relaxed a bit, I see the humor, maybe I should just stay loose 

We lost 3-2: pk with 4 minutes to go, but they got it fair and square.
peace


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 4, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> 2-0 final
> Congrats to heat 05
> Heat has been a solid team for the last 2-3 years.


Very impressive win by HEAT FC. Blues a good solid team. Heat FC have a lot of strong fast athletes thats hard to cover. Good win!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 5, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Very impressive win by HEAT FC. Blues a good solid team. Heat FC have a lot of strong fast athletes thats hard to cover. Good win!


Agree but lets not forget Heat FC lost 8-2 in Az showcase with much better competition. Seems like Surf is headed the wrong direction in wins and losses given there 0-3 performance in AZ showcase and now losing to Blues in the semifinals.


----------



## vegasguy (Jan 5, 2021)

Heat 02/03 ECNL Girls also won their tournament.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Jan 5, 2021)

Heat FC girls dominating the Best of the Best u19 and u16 brackets and are champions of both.

Bravo.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Agree but lets not forget Heat FC lost 8-2 in Az showcase with much better competition. Seems like Surf is headed the wrong direction in wins and losses given there 0-3 performance in AZ showcase and now losing to Blues in the semifinals.


This Surf Cup was no more than an opportunity to play for those who wanted to. Agree the level of quality in pool play was far from desired.


----------



## vegasguy (Jan 5, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This Surf Cup was no more than an opportunity to play for those who wanted to. Agree the level of quality in pool play was far from desired.



so are you saying that since a SoCal team did not win these two age groups it was because the comp was watered down in the finals?


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This Surf Cup was no more than an opportunity to play for those who wanted to. Agree the level of quality in pool play was far from desired.


 All great points but the finals was far from desired. Again congrats to Heat FC but there more better teams out there. Atleast some teams from California at still playing soccer is the bright side.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Heat FC girls dominating the Best of the Best u19 and u16 brackets and are champions of both.
> 
> Bravo.


Great wins for both brackets!


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Agree but lets not forget Heat FC lost 8-2 in Az showcase with much better competition. Seems like Surf is headed the wrong direction in wins and losses given there 0-3 performance in AZ showcase and now losing to Blues in the semifinals.


Lets see what happens when all California teams get the opportunity to play. The results will be a bit different in my opinion.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2021)

vegasguy said:


> so are you saying that since a SoCal team did not win these two age groups it was because the comp was watered down in the finals?


No pool play was. As I specifically stated. I also mentioned prior to the tourney starting that it looked like those teams anticipated in reaching the playoffs would and they did.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

vegasguy said:


> so are you saying that since a SoCal team did not win these two age groups it was because the comp was watered down in the finals?


 The Best of the Best was in the finals!


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 5, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Lets see what happens when all California teams get the opportunity to play. The results will be a bit different in my opinion.


 These teams played 3 more games and any other Socal/ NorCal...California teams and they play if Florida and Texas. That’s 9 more games- at least there playing! Stop hating!


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Ok to call it the "PRC virus"?  Or the "CCP virus"?
> 
> I have no intention of blaming it on some random Chinese guy who runs a coffee shop or works in accounting.  I do feel that the government in Beijing has a large degree of responsibility for this.


nobody can honestly believe that if it was out of the fish market that they wouldn't have burned the place down


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 5, 2021)

EOTL said:


> OK racist. Loser Cheese Puff in a Diaper virus is a more appropriate name.


"I want to be a part of it...New York, New York"

Did you get to see the ball drop in Time Square?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 5, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The New Year’s resolution didn’t take, eh?


speaking of New York


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2021)

310soccer said:


> All great points but the finals was far from desired. Again congrats to Heat FC but there more better teams out there. Atleast some teams from California at still playing soccer is the bright side.


How do mean? Far from desired? 
*Addendum-I see that you stated, "more better teams out there". Definitely debatable as Surf Cup was a shell of itself. Yet, teams that could have made it did in any year. Though that does not mean they would otherwise as well.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> How do mean? Far from desired?
> *Addendum-I see that you stated, "more better teams out there". Definitely debatable as Surf Cup was a shell of itself. Yet, teams that could have made it did in any year. Though that does not mean they would otherwise as well.


Far from desirable teams? Absolutely! Good teams from California alone ( LAFC, THORNS, MUSTANGS, BEACH, BAFC) were there to play. Throw in Real Colorado, FC Dallas, Solar and Texans would make out more desirable games. Bottomline the teams who enter the tournament was able to get some games under there belt. The best team won! YEs Surf Cup was a shell of itself I agree with you.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 5, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> These teams played 3 more games and any other Socal/ NorCal...California teams and they play if Florida and Texas. That’s 9 more games- at least there playing! Stop hating!


 Facts are Facts! Not hating at all. Teams they played were watered down. Can you please explain to me how Surf ended up playing Blues in the Semifinal game instead of Surf playing Broomfield? Blues were probably worn down and Heat got a tired Blue team. like you said they all got 3 games which is important.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 5, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Facts are Facts! Not hating at all. Teams they played were watered down. Can you please explain to me how Surf ended up playing Blues in the Semifinal game instead of Surf playing Broomfield? Blues were probably worn down and Heat got a tired Blue team. like you said they all got 3 games which is important.


Broomfield were in same bracket as Surf so were not going to be matched up right away again in the semis........Vegas Heat 2005 ECNL are a really tuff team..... sure they did lose 8-2 in the ECNL showcase but remember it was to a powerhouse Cali Thorns aka Force team who are probably number 1 in Cali.....I would like to see that team play LAFC Slammers to be sure who is the best of the best.....

But enough about 2005.....congrats to Surf 2006 girls who beat Solar of Texas 2-0 in a battle for top dog in the country.....my great buddy sent me a game recording and Solar are a fierce competition......


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 5, 2021)

I watched an ECNL G05 game between Surf and Real Colorado National ECNL.   Real Colorado is amazing.  They are the best in this age group.  Starts and ends with them.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 6, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> I watched an ECNL G05 game between Surf and Real Colorado National ECNL.   Real Colorado is amazing.  They are the best in this age group.  Starts and ends with them.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


Really you call Thorns/ Force a powerhouse after only playing 3 games? Are they that good? They haven't played any strong teams yet. I agree LAFC would be a good game to see.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 6, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> I watched an ECNL G05 game between Surf and Real Colorado National ECNL.   Real Colorado is amazing.  They are the best in this age group.  Starts and ends with them.


 Surf went 0-3 in AZ showcase and just lost to Blues 0-2. Real Colorado is the best in the 05 age group? WOW! Did you really just put that out there? There good but the best?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 6, 2021)

Does anyone have stats on how many players in the USMNT and women’s team come from SoCal?  On the men’s side it looks like the east has a stronger presence then SoCal.  Wouldn’t this mean that SoCal doesn’t have the best teams in the nation?   Fc Dallas is crushing it with their youth academy program and the number of men going to play in Europe.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 6, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Does anyone have stats on how many players in the USMNT and women’s team come from SoCal?  On the men’s side it looks like the east has a stronger presence then SoCal.  Wouldn’t this mean that SoCal doesn’t have the best teams in the nation?   Fc Dallas is crushing it with their youth academy program and the number of men going to play in Europe.


I think exceptional talent can come from anywhere.  environment definitely helps. Best competition is still SoCal as far as the number of quality teams and players a short distance from each other.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Far from desirable teams? Absolutely! Good teams from California alone ( LAFC, THORNS, MUSTANGS, BEACH, BAFC) were there to play. Throw in Real Colorado, FC Dallas, Solar and Texans would make out more desirable games. Bottomline the teams who enter the tournament was able to get some games under there belt. The best team won! YEs Surf Cup was a shell of itself I agree with you.


So we are in accord.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> I watched an ECNL G05 game between Surf and Real Colorado National ECNL.   Real Colorado is amazing.  They are the best in this age group.  Starts and ends with them.


Agree that Real Co. are very good. Did you also watch FC Dallas and/or Thorns. I have seen all three recently and our DD's teams have played all three in not so long ago past. I have FC Dallas and Thorns flopping between 1-2, with Real CO in third. Though I want to see PDA and MVLA play to see where they stand. Also, honorable mention goes to the Real CO Athletico team who look to be very close to National.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 6, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> I watched an ECNL G05 game between Surf and Real Colorado National ECNL.   Real Colorado is amazing.  They are the best in this age group.  Starts and ends with them.


I was only talking about California teams for this age but Real Colorado National ECNL are a top 2005 team.... it is hard to say they are number 1 for sure though given a lack of top matchups and Covid stopping proper preparation for Calif teams.....my top 5 In random order for 2005 would be LAFC, Thorns/Force, Colorado National, PDA and Dallas Texans.....I think So Cal is best region for girls but it is close and there are top talented young ladies across the states.....

2006 age I think is more clear cut and I think it is Surf and then Solar.....


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 6, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agree that Real Co. are very good. Did you also watch FC Dallas and/or Thorns. I have seen all three recently and our DD's teams have played all three in not so long ago past. I have FC Dallas and Thorns flopping between 1-2, with Real CO in third.


hahah I wrote my post as you were posting yours...... great minds and all that...... the LAFC Slammers and PDA are worthy too i.m.o...


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 7, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agree that Real Co. are very good. Did you also watch FC Dallas and/or Thorns. I have seen all three recently and our DD's teams have played all three in not so long ago past. I have FC Dallas and Thorns flopping between 1-2, with Real CO in third. Though I want to see PDA and MVLA play to see where they stand. Also, honorable mention goes to the Real CO Athletico team who look to be very close to National.


 Lastman, please keep your comments to yourself. We don't want a target on our backs. We like flying under the radar!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Lastman, please keep your comments to yourself. We don't want a target on our backs. We like flying under the radar!


Well, it was never a secret.


----------



## TSK (Jan 7, 2021)

Any thoughts on Blues GU17, this is a new team that beat SD surf.

They have 8 goals total and 1 against out of the 5 games played.  Pretty solid team IMO.  Stats show they won on PK's for the semi, and final.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 8, 2021)

TSK said:


> Any thoughts on Blues GU17, this is a new team that beat SD surf.
> 
> They have 8 goals total and 1 against out of the 5 games played.  Pretty solid team IMO.  Stats show they won on PK's for the semi, and final.


I watched them play one game and seemed very solid particularly in the midfield where games are won and lost. Good ball control passing mixed in with speed and dynamic movement.


----------



## TSK (Jan 8, 2021)

@ Lavey29, I will guess most of the players are from the no longer US Soccer DA.  

Any standout players that you recondize?, they should also have some good strikers to get that many goals.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 8, 2021)

TSK said:


> @ Lavey29, I will guess most of the players are from the no longer US Soccer DA.
> 
> Any standout players that you recondize?, they should also have some good strikers to get that many goals.


8 goals in five games is only 1.6 per game.... and it was a weakened field this year..... but make no mistake the new Blues 2004/GU17 team is strong and going to be very good if they get chance to gel...... to answer your question, you guess wrong....the team is all new with very few from last year's DA team making it...... I think this new group will establish itself in the top 5 in this great nation over the next year.......


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 8, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Really you call Thorns/ Force a powerhouse after only playing 3 games? Are they that good? They haven't played any strong teams yet. I agree LAFC would be a good game to see.


I don't know about powerhouse, but they are really talented and one of the top teams in the DA the last couple of years. Games they lost last year were when 2 or3 of their players played up and facing some other top clubs.


----------



## TSK (Jan 8, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> 8 goals in five games is only 1.6 per game.... and it was a weakened field this year..... but make no mistake the new Blues 2004/GU17 team is strong and going to be very good if they get chance to gel...... to answer your question, you guess wrong....the team is all new with very few from last year's DA team making it...... I think this new group will establish itself in the top 5 in this great nation over the next year.......


How is the back line?    I would guess they have good defenders to get it up the field and a half decent GK to cover the net.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 9, 2021)

TSK said:


> How is the back line?    I would guess they have good defenders to get it up the field and a half decent GK to cover the net.


One of the best Keepers in the Country at her age.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 9, 2021)

How's the Florida Showcase going with the 05's? Not a-lot of teams screams out except for Solar..... Money well saved not going!


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 9, 2021)

310soccer said:


> How's the Florida Showcase going with the 05's? Not a-lot of teams screams out except for Solar..... Money well saved not going!


LOL what are you talking about , because it is not a So Cali team heavy event.....?  Solar, Dallas Texans, Sting, Michigan Hawks, Heat are all top teams..... and most of the games are close scores with a lot of these top teams losing and tying games already..... seems like a great weekend and good luck to all on the last day......


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> One of the best Keepers in the Country at her age.


indeed..... WC/OC Surf were already struggling in the DA and after it folded they lost talent.......


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 10, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> LOL what are you talking about , because it is not a So Cali team heavy event.....?  Solar, Dallas Texans, Sting, Michigan Hawks, Heat are all top teams..... and most of the games are close scores with a lot of these top teams losing and tying games already..... seems like a great weekend and good luck to all on the last day......


 Solar with a 7-0 win is a close game? They tied against a a midlevel team. Dallas Texas and Michigan Hawks are top teams? Yes I agree that the games are close but you really think the top teams winning by 1 goal is really making a statement that the other teams are good. Can wait for Texas Showcase, thats been you'll see top team come out a play.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 10, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> LOL what are you talking about , because it is not a So Cali team heavy event.....?  Solar, Dallas Texans, Sting, Michigan Hawks, Heat are all top teams..... and most of the games are close scores with a lot of these top teams losing and tying games already..... seems like a great weekend and good luck to all on the last day......


 And all those top teams you mentioned lost except for Solar but yes games are close.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 10, 2021)

TSK said:


> @ Lavey29, I will guess most of the players are from the no longer US Soccer DA.
> 
> Any standout players that you recondize?, they should also have some good strikers to get that many goals.


I always look at more then just goals.  I like to see strong control in the midfield with good possession play. I look at weakness in the defense.  Can an outside defender recover after getting beat 1v1?. Do the have good possession play intermixed with dynamic counter attacks? While I only saw one match, they seemed to be strong in these areas. Overall goals may have been higher to because they hit woodwork twice in the match I watched.


----------



## TSK (Jan 10, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I always look at more then just goals.  I like to see strong control in the midfield with good possession play. I look at weakness in the defense.  Can an outside defender recover after getting beat 1v1?. Do the have good possession play intermixed with dynamic counter attacks? While I only saw one match, they seemed to be strong in these areas. Overall goals may have been higher to because they hit woodwork twice in the match I watched.


From what you observed, the mids and strikers play possession ball to score goals.  Their Defense line can recover and not get beat on 1v1 situation and 2 half decent GK's.  Stats show they beat the Surf in the finals, they must have a in depth line up of good field players.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 10, 2021)

TSK said:


> From what you observed, the mids and strikers play possession ball to score goals.  Their Defense line can recover and not get beat on 1v1 situation and 2 half decent GK's.  Stats show they beat the Surf in the finals, they must have a in depth line up of good field players.


Granted I only saw one game but I thought they played good soccer particularly in the midfield which is where I feel games are won and lost.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2021)

310soccer said:


> Solar with a 7-0 win is a close game? They tied against a a midlevel team. Dallas Texas and Michigan Hawks are top teams? Yes I agree that the games are close but you really think the top teams winning by 1 goal is really making a statement that the other teams are good. Can wait for Texas Showcase, thats been you'll see top team come out a play.


Unfair imo to cherry pick that score and I do think Hawks and Texans are very good.....but I do Agree about the big Houston Texas ECNL showcase, it is historically more prestigious with bigger competition and it is also better timing than FL which is right after new year.......glad to see players playing though whichever the event.....


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 11, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> indeed..... WC/OC Surf were already struggling in the DA and after it folded they lost talent.......


So that's where she went Blues. Fun keeper to watch play


----------



## TSK (Jan 11, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> So that's where she went Blues. Fun keeper to watch play


Sorry I don't really pay to much attention to GK,. who is this GK you are talking about.  I only know of 1 from the Blues that was on the 02 team that won national championship


----------



## Technician72 (Jan 11, 2021)

TSK said:


> Sorry I don't really pay to much attention to GK,. who is this GK you are talking about.  I only know of 1 from the Blues that was on the 02 team that won national championship


T.W., has been part of the USYNT cycle. All around complete package at the GK position. Very fun player to watch, has all the fundamentals and the moxy needed for the position.


----------



## TSK (Jan 11, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> T.W., has been part of the USYNT cycle. All around complete package at the GK position. Very fun player to watch, has all the fundamentals and the moxy needed for the position.


Got it.  She must have made a difference in helping the team win surf cup.  The stat for some reason is down, but I recall they won on PK's.

Looks like some good competition coming from this team if we still have a season.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 12, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> "I want to be a part of it...New York, New York"
> 
> Did you get to see the ball drop in Time Square?


End Of The Lectures has had to watch her own ball drop.  Doctors said it takes a few weeks after the surgery.


----------

